# Gummiköder selbst gemacht!



## Miehzman (19. März 2006)

Hat schonmal einer Gummis selbst gemacht??
Also ich habe gestern son bissl angefangen, mit kleinen Gummifischen. Macht Spasss, stinkt auch gut und die Dinger schwimmen sogar. 
Hab mir die Forn aus Silikon gemacht, und den "speziellen Prototyp" aus Knetmasse. Dannach hab ich Gummireste erhitzt (in so nem Teelichtbecher aus Metall über einem kleinen Lagerfeuer aus Streichhölzern#6 ). Die warn dann halt schön flüssig und man konnte sie gießen


----------



## kanalbulle (19. März 2006)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gemacht!*

zeig ma|rolleyes


----------



## Miehzman (19. März 2006)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gemacht!*

ich wusst sowas würde kommen... gib mir 10 minuten!


----------



## Pikeo (19. März 2006)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gemacht!*

Hallo man kann das Gummi auch in der Mikro schmelzen aber was viel interessanter wäre wo bekommt man das material her?


----------



## Miehzman (19. März 2006)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gemacht!*

Da isses


----------



## Miehzman (19. März 2006)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gemacht!*

Mikrowelle funzt auch aba meine Mudda würde mich töten...
musste Gummireste nehmen... von Gummifischen


----------



## Sveni90 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gemacht!*

Was mir so grad eingefallen ist man könnte ja auch das gummizeugs in pilkergussformen gießen


----------



## Miehzman (19. März 2006)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gemacht!*

aba dann bewegen sich die Gummipilker ja nich und schwer sind die auch nich...


----------



## Sveni90 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gemacht!*

ich mein als verwendung von gummifisch und nich als pilker


----------



## Miehzman (19. März 2006)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gemacht!*

aba weil der ja keinen Schaufelschwanz oder ähnliches hat, wird der steif wien Stock sein..


----------



## honeybee (19. März 2006)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gemacht!*



			
				Pikeo schrieb:
			
		

> wo bekommt man das material her?



Hier z.B. http://zeiners.safeshopper.com/381/cat381.htm?


----------



## Sveni90 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gemacht!*

naja die form kann ma ja noch ein bischen bearbeiten


----------



## hbwo16 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gemacht!*

Bei der Form ist irgendwie nicht wirklich was zu erkennen.
Die Teile sind fürs Erste gar nicht mal schlecht,wie siehts mit mit der Aktion im Wasser aus?


----------



## Miehzman (21. März 2006)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gemacht!*

gut eintlich


----------



## Miehzman (22. März 2006)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gemacht!*

sry konnte nich soviel schreiben, war gestern grade am schul PC... 
Mir is jetz zum ersten mal der Becher durchgeschmolzen, hab den Bunsenbrenner zu nah und zu langen drangehalten...
Aber hab nen verbesserungsversuchzum erhitzen! Astatt dem "Lagerfeuer aus Streichhölzern" kann man Ofenanzünder nehmen (oder Espit-Würfel), die sollte ,man nach Möglichkeit aba nich drinne verwenden, stinkt dann nämlich noch mehr!
Bin jetz im Moment dabei neue Formen zu machen! einen ca. 3cm langen Kopyto und nen ca 5cm langen normalen Gummifisch, was aba noch n bissl dauern wird..


----------



## hannesx (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gemacht!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Hier z.B. http://zeiners.safeshopper.com/381/cat381.htm?


Hey Jana,
herzlichen Dank für den Tipp.
Gruß
hannesx


----------



## magic feeder (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gemacht!*

lass mal hören ob was drauf gebissen hat wenn du damit angeln warst.....


----------

